# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  I need a Tradie in Adelaide

## Kaiser Soze

I need to pull a large window out and install a set of French doors in it's place. This will also involve knocking out a dbl brick calf height sill.
Therefore I am wondering if anybody on the Forum can recommend a decent tradie in the  Adelaide area to do this in Flagstaff Hill. 
I can help with the window and sill removing bit, it's the new threshold, door frame and doors I need done. 
Any thoughts

----------


## Christopha

I assume that you have had the joinery fabricate the new jamb and doors.

----------

